# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Codecs/Conteiners

## Leonardo

Παιδια σε μια ταινια οποιος ξερει ας μου εξηγησει πως να ξεχωριζω ενα κοντεινερ και εναν κοντεκ..

Για παραφειγμα εχω μια ταινια που στον τιτλο της γραφει το ταδε ονομα και Xvid.avi και μια αλλη που γραφει Η.264 ή χ264.mkv

Το ξερω οτι το μκβ ειναι κοντεινερ που βαζεις μεσα ηχο,εικονα και οτι λλο γουσταρεις χωρις περιορισμους. 

Τωρα....καπου διαβασα οτι το avi ειναι κωδικοποιητης και οχι κοντεινερ και καπου αλλου διαβασα οτι ιενια κοντεινερ αφου ειναι καταληξη οπως το mkv.

Εαν ειναι codec τοτε γιατι γραφει Xvid π.χ??? Ας μου τα ξεκαθαρισει καποιος γιατι οσο τα ψαχνω μονος μου στο γουγλε τοσο περισσοτερο μπερδευομαι...

Θελω να ξεχωριζω τα codecs & conteiners.

Γενικα τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω μια ταση να ασχολουμε με ταινιες και ηχο (οπτικοακουστικα)

Υ.Γ. Καλο θα ηταν να υπαρχει και μια ενοτητα "Κινηματογραφος" ή κατι τετοιο...

----------


## Ste7ios

Codecs (coder - encoder) είναι τα λογισμικά που κάνουν την κωδικοποίηση / αποκωδικοποίηση κάποιου stream δεδομένων ήχου ή εικόνας όπως τα  τα H.264, H.265, MPEG2, AAC, AC3 κλπ. Container είναι ολόκληρο το πακέτο metadata και data όπως το MKV (Matroska Video), AVI, MP4, MOV (QuickTime), κλπ. Ένα container μπορεί να περιέχει οποιοδήποτε codec αν και δεν υποστηρίζονται πάντα όλα.

Δες εδώ:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comp...f_video_codecs
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comp...coding_formats
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comp...tainer_formats

----------


## Leonardo

Εγω καπου διαβασα οτι το AVI ειναι codec δηλαδη το κωδικοποιει σε AVI γιαυτο ρωταω, αλλα εσυ λες οτι ειναι "περιτυλιγμα" το ΑVI.
Δηλαδη το Ματροσκα χρησιμοποιει το x.264(H264), το AVI χρησιμοποιει divX,Xvid encoder/decoder και τo MPEG3(MP3) -- mpeg encoder/decoder (η το αντιθετο). Γιατι σε ενα ματροσκα βιντεο βλεπω στο MediaInfo οτι εχει 2 codecs --> x264 & mpeg4 & AVC (γιατι υπαρχουν αυτα τα 3)? Ποιο πολυ για το AVI ρωταω γιατι ενω μπαινει σαν "περιτυλιγμα" σε ενα βιντεο, εγω διαβασα καπου οτι ειναι κοντεκ, ενω καπου αλλου λεει οτι ειναι κοντεινερ που βαζεις βιντεο, ηχο κτλ... Εγω στους τιτλους ταινιων AVI βλεπω οτι οι τιτλοι γραφουν --> Name.Movie.DVDRip.*Xvid*.AC3.*avi*.

Επισης, γινεται μια ταινια να γινει κωδικοποιηση χωρις να συμπιεστει?

----------


## FreeEnergy

AVI == Audio Video Interleaved με απλή μετάφραση: βίντεο και ήχος μπλεγμένα, μιξαρισμένα, ενωμένα. Είναι container ( δοχείο ) για διάφορους τύπους κωδικοποίησης ( codecs ). Επειδή κάποια στιγμή χρησιμοποιήθηκε από την Microsoft σαν ο προκαθορισμένος τύπος αρχείων βίντεο στα Windows χρησιμοποιώντας μια συγκεκριμένη κωδικοποίηση ( codec ) ( αφού απέτυχε να πλασάρει τον τύπο αρχείων wmv == windows media video ... ) πολύς κόσμος θεωρεί το AVI, όχι εντελώς λάθος, σαν τύπο κωδικοποίσης ( codec ). Είναι container όμως. Το MediaInfo μπορεί να σου δείχνει 2 codecs γιατί χρησιμοποιούνται διαφορετικά codecs για βίντεο και ήχο. Το Χ264 είναι για το βιντεο και το mpeg4 για τον ήχο. Στον τίτλο που έδωσες σαν παράδειγμα είναι: Name.Movie.DVDRip.*Xvid*(codec βιντεο).*AC3*(codec ήχου).*avi*(container, περιτύλιγμα, πακετάρισμα). Η ερώτηση:




> Επισης, γινεται μια ταινια να γινει κωδικοποιηση χωρις να συμπιεστει?



δεν είναι ...ακριβώς σωστή.
Λίγη θεωρία λοιπόν!
Για να δει ομαλή κίνηση ο ανθρώπινος εγκέφαλος χρειάζεται 24 καρέ το δευτερόλεπτο ( frames per second == fps ). Αν έχεις μια κάμερα με αισθητήρα 5 megapixels ( ΜΡ ) 1 καρέ ( frame ) σε ασυμπίεστη μορφή με πλήρη χρωματική πληροφορία είναι περίπου 40 megabytes ( ΜΒ ) άρα τα 24 είναι 40 Χ 24 = 960 ΜΒ δηλαδή χρειάζεσαι 960 ΜΒ για κάθε δευτερόλεπτο! Φυσικά καταλαβαίνεις ότι έτσι ασυμπίεστο βίντεο δεν χωρά ( σχεδόν ) πουθενά! Έτσι για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα για τι πράγμα μιλάμε 1 λεπτό ασυμπίεστο βίντεο με πλήρη χρωματική πληροφορία είναι 960 Χ 60 = 57600 ΜΒ !!! 56 Gigabytes! Επειδή δεν έχουμε εφεύρει ( προς το παρόν... ) αποθηκευτικά μέσα με τόσο μεγάλες χωρητικότητες και ταχύτητες εδώ μπαίνει η κωδικοποίηση. Η οποία κωδικοποίηση εκ των πραγμάτων σημαίνει ...συμπίεση! Όλες οι κωδικοποιήσεις είναι απωλεστικές. Χάνεται δηλαδή πληροφορία για να γίνει μικρότερο το τελικό αρχείο. Φυσικά οι αλγόριθμοι που το κάνουν αυτό έχουν εξελιχθεί πάρα πολύ. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου το τελικό αποτέλεσμα ( βλέπε: κινηματογράφος ) είναι σχεδόν τέλειο. Η κωδικοποίηση / συμπίεση ( είπαμε είναι το ίδιο πράγμα εξ' ορισμού ) εξαρτάται και από το μέσο με το οποίο θα δει το βίντεο ο τελικός χρήστης. Παράδειγμα: αν θέλεις να ανεβάσεις ένα αρχείο στο Youtube όπου η μέγιστη ανάλυση είναι 4Κ ακόμη κι αν κωδικοποιήσεις / συμπιέσεις το αρχείο σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση θα είναι ...δώρο άδωρο!
Για να επανέλθω στην ερώτησή σου και να δώσω μια πιο συγκεκριμένη απάντηση:
- Ναι γίνεται να ...κωδικοποιηθεί ( ουσιαστικά εδώ χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο σαν απλή αποθήκευση, κωδικοποίηση δηλαδή σε ψηφιακή μορφή ) χωρίς να συμπιεστεί. Το τελικό αρχείο για βίντεο μεγαλύτερο του ενός λεπτού θα είναι πάνω από 60 Gigabytes για μια απλή κάμερα με αισθητήρα 5 Megapixels!
Μια και ανέφερες το Xvid να πω λίγα για αυτό. Ουσιαστικά ο τρόπος με τον οποίο λειτουργεί είναι να αφαιρεί ( ναι σωστα διαβάζεις ) frames από το αρχικό βίντεο! Φυσικά και τα άλλα είναι απωλεστικά και λίγο πολύ λειτουργούν με παρόμοιο τρόπο αλλά το Xvid είναι το ( αδόκιμος όρος ) "χειρότερο" όλων. Έχει όμως αρκετά μεγάλη συμπίεση! Λογικό δεν είναι; Αφαιρεί ...πολλά!
Αυτά τα λίγα προς το παρόν!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ste7ios

Το AVI είναι container. Τελεία. Και μάλιστα αρκετά παλιό ώστε να μην μπορεί να υποστηρίξει σύγχρονα codecs. 

Στα links που παράθεσα παραπάνω περιγράφει τι υποστηρίζει το κάθε container. 

Σε ένα container θα βρεις τουλάχιστον 2 streams. Ένα για το video και ένα για τον ήχο. Μπορεί να έχει και περισσότερα π.χ. υπότιτλους, ή επιπλέον streams με διαφορετικά codecs ήχου. Μπορεί π.χ. έχει ένα AC3 stream για όσους μπορούν να ακούσουν τον ήχο σε έναν πολυκάναλο ενισχυτή ή ένα στερεοφωνικό H.264 ή MPEG4 ή ότι του φανεί τέλος πάντων αυτού που έκανε το rip...

Για το AVI: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_Video_Interleave

Το παραπάνω φορμά στο filename είναι για να σου πει με μια ματιά ότι το αρχείο avi περιέχει την εικόνα σε XviD codec και τον ήχο σε AC3.

Όχι γιατί απλά δεν θα μπορούσες να τα μεταφέρεις ή να αποθηκεύσεις λόγο τεράστιου όγκου. Ακόμη και κάποια studiακά codecs κάνουν συμπίεση αλλά μη απολεστική.

Όλα τα υπόλοιπα χρησιμοποιούν απωλεστική συμπίεση ώστε να είναι δυνατό να αποθηκευτούν π.χ. σε Blu-ray (50-128GB) ή να μεταδοθούν μέσω δικτύου.

Δεν έχει ιδιαίτερο νόημα να ασχοληθείς καθώς οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή θα μειώσει την ποιότητα λόγο της απωλεστικής συμπίεσης. Ο μόνος λόγος για να πειράξω κάποιο τέτοιο υλικό είναι π.χ. να βρω κάποιο σπάνιο video με codecs που δεν υποστηρίζονται π.χ. απο τον multimedia player μου και να το μετατρέψω σε κάτι που μπορεί να κάνει decode...

----------


## Leonardo

> AVI == Audio Video Interleaved με απλή μετάφραση: βίντεο και ήχος μπλεγμένα, μιξαρισμένα, ενωμένα. Είναι container ( δοχείο ) για διάφορους τύπους κωδικοποίησης ( codecs ). Επειδή κάποια στιγμή χρησιμοποιήθηκε από την Microsoft σαν ο προκαθορισμένος τύπος αρχείων βίντεο στα Windows χρησιμοποιώντας μια συγκεκριμένη κωδικοποίηση ( codec ) ( αφού απέτυχε να πλασάρει τον τύπο αρχείων wmv == windows media video ... ) πολύς κόσμος θεωρεί το AVI, όχι εντελώς λάθος, σαν τύπο κωδικοποίσης ( codec ). Είναι container όμως. Το MediaInfo μπορεί να σου δείχνει 2 codecs γιατί χρησιμοποιούνται διαφορετικά codecs για βίντεο και ήχο. Το Χ264 είναι για το βιντεο και το mpeg4 για τον ήχο. Στον τίτλο που έδωσες σαν παράδειγμα είναι: Name.Movie.DVDRip.*Xvid*(codec βιντεο).*AC3*(codec ήχου).*avi*(container, περιτύλιγμα, πακετάρισμα). Η ερώτηση:
> 
> δεν είναι ...ακριβώς σωστή.
> Λίγη θεωρία λοιπόν!
> Για να δει ομαλή κίνηση ο ανθρώπινος εγκέφαλος χρειάζεται 24 καρέ το δευτερόλεπτο ( frames per second == fps ). Αν έχεις μια κάμερα με αισθητήρα 5 megapixels ( ΜΡ ) 1 καρέ ( frame ) σε ασυμπίεστη μορφή με πλήρη χρωματική πληροφορία είναι περίπου 40 megabytes ( ΜΒ ) άρα τα 24 είναι 40 Χ 24 = 960 ΜΒ δηλαδή χρειάζεσαι 960 ΜΒ για κάθε δευτερόλεπτο! Φυσικά καταλαβαίνεις ότι έτσι ασυμπίεστο βίντεο δεν χωρά ( σχεδόν ) πουθενά! Έτσι για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα για τι πράγμα μιλάμε 1 λεπτό ασυμπίεστο βίντεο με πλήρη χρωματική πληροφορία είναι 960 Χ 60 = 57600 ΜΒ !!! 56 Gigabytes! Επειδή δεν έχουμε εφεύρει ( προς το παρόν... ) αποθηκευτικά μέσα με τόσο μεγάλες χωρητικότητες και ταχύτητες εδώ μπαίνει η κωδικοποίηση. Η οποία κωδικοποίηση εκ των πραγμάτων σημαίνει ...συμπίεση! Όλες οι κωδικοποιήσεις είναι απωλεστικές. Χάνεται δηλαδή πληροφορία για να γίνει μικρότερο το τελικό αρχείο. Φυσικά οι αλγόριθμοι που το κάνουν αυτό έχουν εξελιχθεί πάρα πολύ. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου το τελικό αποτέλεσμα ( βλέπε: κινηματογράφος ) είναι σχεδόν τέλειο. Η κωδικοποίηση / συμπίεση ( είπαμε είναι το ίδιο πράγμα εξ' ορισμού ) εξαρτάται και από το μέσο με το οποίο θα δει το βίντεο ο τελικός χρήστης. Παράδειγμα: αν θέλεις να ανεβάσεις ένα αρχείο στο Youtube όπου η μέγιστη ανάλυση είναι 4Κ ακόμη κι αν κωδικοποιήσεις / συμπιέσεις το αρχείο σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση θα είναι ...δώρο άδωρο!
> Για να επανέλθω στην ερώτησή σου και να δώσω μια πιο συγκεκριμένη απάντηση:
> - Ναι γίνεται να ...κωδικοποιηθεί ( ουσιαστικά εδώ χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο σαν απλή αποθήκευση, κωδικοποίηση δηλαδή σε ψηφιακή μορφή ) χωρίς να συμπιεστεί. Το τελικό αρχείο για βίντεο μεγαλύτερο του ενός λεπτού θα είναι πάνω από 60 Gigabytes για μια απλή κάμερα με αισθητήρα 5 Megapixels!
> Μια και ανέφερες το Xvid να πω λίγα για αυτό. Ουσιαστικά ο τρόπος με τον οποίο λειτουργεί είναι να αφαιρεί ( ναι σωστα διαβάζεις ) frames από το αρχικό βίντεο! Φυσικά και τα άλλα είναι απωλεστικά και λίγο πολύ λειτουργούν με παρόμοιο τρόπο αλλά το Xvid είναι το ( αδόκιμος όρος ) "χειρότερο" όλων. Έχει όμως αρκετά μεγάλη συμπίεση! Λογικό δεν είναι; Αφαιρεί ...πολλά!
> Αυτά τα λίγα προς το παρόν!



Πολυ ωραια τα εξηγησες φιλε μου. Εγω εχω δει σε διαφορες ιστοσελιδες ταινιες οι οποιες ειναι blueray 1920x1080 κανονικα η αναλυση με bitrate "veriable" αλλα μπορει να πιανει και 50.0 Mb/s, 30GB. Αν παρεις εναν σκληρο δισκο 10 τερα για πολλες ταινιες ή εγω ας πουμε που εχω εναν στα 2τερα και εχω λιγες και καλες ομως ταινιες με ατοφια εικονα και ηχο, σε συγκριση με αλλα... Ενα παιδι μου ειπε οτι να κοιταω τις ταινιες που γραφουν REMUX γιατι αυτες ειναι απλα μετατροπη σε αρχειο απο blueray δισκακι χωρις να εχει υποστει καποια συμπιεση...δηλαδη απο το δισκακι την παιρνει και την μετατρεπει σε αρχειο καταλληλο για να διαβαστει απο τον υπολογιστη (μαλλον κωδικοποιηση νομιζω μου ειχε πει ) γιαυτο ρωτησα αν ειναι το ιδιο η κωδικοποιηση απο τη συμπιεση, γιατι ο φιλος ειχε πει οτι απλα το κωδικοποιει χωρις να το συμπιεσει, απλα να το μεταφερει απο το DVD-Blueray στον υπολογιστη.

Τις παιρνει ακριβως οπως ειναι απο το δισκακι, τις πεταει στον υπολογιστη και τις μετατρεπει ή κωδικοποιει με τετοιο τροπο ωστε να μπορει να τα διαβαζει.
Μου τονισε να προσεχω αυτες που γραφουν επανω REMUX, επειδη ειναι ασυμπιεστες και γιαυτο ειναι 50GB.






> Το AVI είναι container. Τελεία. Και μάλιστα αρκετά παλιό ώστε να μην μπορεί να υποστηρίξει σύγχρονα codecs. 
> 
> Στα links που παράθεσα παραπάνω περιγράφει τι υποστηρίζει το κάθε container. 
> 
> Σε ένα container θα βρεις τουλάχιστον 2 streams. Ένα για το video και ένα για τον ήχο. Μπορεί να έχει και περισσότερα π.χ. υπότιτλους, ή επιπλέον streams με διαφορετικά codecs ήχου. Μπορεί π.χ. έχει ένα AC3 stream για όσους μπορούν να ακούσουν τον ήχο σε έναν πολυκάναλο ενισχυτή ή ένα στερεοφωνικό H.264 ή MPEG4 ή ότι του φανεί τέλος πάντων αυτού που έκανε το rip...
> 
> Για το AVI: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_Video_Interleave
> 
> Το παραπάνω φορμά στο filename είναι για να σου πει με μια ματιά ότι το αρχείο avi περιέχει την εικόνα σε XviD codec και τον ήχο σε AC3.
> ...



Για τον ογκο αγοραζω εναν σκληρο 2τερα και κραταω λιγες αλλα καλες ταινιες σε πολυ καλη ποιοτητα. Πλεον βρισκεις φθηνους δισκους 2τερα ας πουμε για πλακα.

Για το AVI καταλαβα αλλα για παραδειγμα εχουμε ενα αρχειο .mkv...Ανοιγοντας τον MediaInfo βλεπω να λεει φορματ AVC, codec MPEG4 και ηχος DTS ας πουμε. Αφου το .mkv ειναι κοντεινερ τοτε γιατι γραφει στο φορματ "AVC" ??
(Ισως να ειναι ηλιθια η ερωτηση, αλλα μου ειπες πριν οτι το AVI & MKV ειναι κοντεινερ, το AVC τι δηλωνει)? 
Σορρυ αν γινομαι αναλυτικος πολυ αλλα θελω να κλεισει το θεμα και να τα καταλαβω αυτα.

----------


## Leonardo

...Και κατι αλλο...
Αυτο που ποσταρω ειναι απο MediaInfo απο μια εντελως τυχαια ταινια...
Θελω να μου εξηγησεις αναλυτικα το καθενα αν δε βαριεσαι. Συγκεκριμενα στην ταινια Νο1, το MPEG-4 δειχνει οτι ειναι "Format" και στην 2η δειχνει οτι ειναι "Codec ID". Και στο φορματ της 2ης δεν επρεπε να λεει MPEG-4 και οχι AVC ή κατι αλλο? 
Παλι μπερδευτικα ρε παιδια...  :W00t:  :W00t: 


*Video  - Ταινια Νο1
*
ID                                       : 0
Format                                   : MPEG-4 Visual
Format profile                           : Simple@L5
Format settings, BVOP                    : No
Format settings, QPel                    : No
Format settings, GMC                     : No warppoints
Format settings, Matrix                  : Default (H.263)
Codec ID                                 : XVID
Codec ID/Hint                            : XviD
Duration                                 : 1 h 38 min
Bit rate                                 : 1 598 kb/s
Width                                    : 720 pixels
Height                                   : 400 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate                               : 23.976 (24000/1001) FPS
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Progressive
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.231
Stream size                              : 1.10 GiB (89%)
Title                                    : RARBG - Class.of.1984.1982.BRRip.XviD.MP3-XVID
Writing library                          : Lavc57.107.100


*Video - Ταινια Νο2

*ID                                       : 1
Format                                   : AVC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                           : High@L4.1
Format settings, CABAC                   : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames                : 2 frames
Codec ID                                 : V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC
Duration                                 : 2h 13mn
Bit rate mode                            : Variable
Width                                    : 1 920 pixels
Height                                   : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate mode                          : Constant
Frame rate                               : 23.976 (24000/1001) fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Progressive
Language                                 : English
Default                                  : No
Forced                                   : No

----------


## FreeEnergy

Το AVC ( Advance Video Coding ) είναι συμπίεση. Για το BlueRay που αναφέρεις, δεν είναι ασυμπίεστο βίντεο.Ασυμπίεστο βίντεο ( σε ικανοποιητικές ποιότητες και όχι ...οθόνη κινητού Nokia 128X128 ) είναι τεράστια τα μεγέθη! Ο δίσκος 2ΤΒ που αναφέρεις ίσως και να χωράει ...μια ταινία! Αν αφήσουμε στην άκρη τα containers ( το πακετάρισμα δηλαδή ) οι κωδικοποιήσεις έχουν απωλεστικές συμπιέσεις. Ακόμη κι αν χρησιμοποιήσεις μη απωλεστική συμπίεση ( HuffYUV*1* παραδείγματος χάρη ) η κάμερα που έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει έχει ήδη κάνει συμπίεση και μάλιστα απωλεστική! Από όσο γνωρίζω ( μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος ) καμιά βίντεο κάμερα για τον απλό καθημερινό χρήστη δεν αποθηκεύει ασυμπίεστο βίντεο! Ίσως οι ψηφιακές κάμερες που χρησιμοποιούνται στον κινηματογράφο να χρησιμοποιούν π.χ. το HuffYUV , για το οποίο αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα ότι είναι για προσωρινή αποθήκευση. Θα γίνω κουραστικός αλλά θα το γράψω άλλη μια: Το μέγεθος του βίντεο εξαρτάται από τον αισθητήρα της βιντεο-κάμερας. Για μια πολύ απλή κάμερα με αισθητήρα 5 ΜΒ 1 λεπτό ασυμπίεστο βίντεο είναι κοντά στα 60GB !! Αν υποθέσουμε ότι η ταινία έχει διάρκεια 120 λεπτά τότε συνολικά είναι 60 Χ120 = 7200 GB δηλαδή 7ΤΒ !! Και αυτό για ασυμπίεστο βίντεο από κάμερα της πλάκας των 5 megapixel!





> Συγκεκριμενα στην ταινια Νο1, το MPEG-4 δειχνει  οτι ειναι "Format" και στην 2η δειχνει οτι ειναι "Codec ID". Και στο  φορματ της 2ης δεν επρεπε να λεει MPEG-4 και οχι AVC ή κατι αλλο?



Προφανώς η κωδικοποίηση των δύο ταινιών έχει γίνει απο διαφορετικά προγράμματα. Το κάθε πρόγραμμα αποθήκευσε τις πληροφορίες με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Και το MPEG4 και το AVC είναι συμπιέσεις. Κάθε μια με τα πλεονεκτήματα και τα μειονεκτήματά της. Η πρώτη ταινία είναι συμπιεσμένη κατά MPEG-4 η δεύτερη κατά AVC. Το να σου εξηγήσω ...με λεπτομέριες τι είναι κάθε μια σειρά από αυτά είναι πολύ ...χρονοβόρο. Ίσως κάποια στιγμή να γράψω κάτι για αυτά αλλά συγγνώμη τώρα δεν μπορώ...

*1* https://wiki.multimedia.cx/index.php?title=HuffYUV

----------


## Leonardo

> Το AVC ( Advance Video Coding ) είναι συμπίεση. Για το BlueRay που αναφέρεις, δεν είναι ασυμπίεστο βίντεο.Ασυμπίεστο βίντεο ( σε ικανοποιητικές ποιότητες και όχι ...οθόνη κινητού Nokia 128X128 ) είναι τεράστια τα μεγέθη! Ο δίσκος 2ΤΒ που αναφέρεις ίσως και να χωράει ...μια ταινία! Αν αφήσουμε στην άκρη τα containers ( το πακετάρισμα δηλαδή ) οι κωδικοποιήσεις έχουν απωλεστικές συμπιέσεις. Ακόμη κι αν χρησιμοποιήσεις μη απωλεστική συμπίεση ( HuffYUV*1* παραδείγματος χάρη ) η κάμερα που έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει έχει ήδη κάνει συμπίεση και μάλιστα απωλεστική! Από όσο γνωρίζω ( μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος ) καμιά βίντεο κάμερα για τον απλό καθημερινό χρήστη δεν αποθηκεύει ασυμπίεστο βίντεο! Ίσως οι ψηφιακές κάμερες που χρησιμοποιούνται στον κινηματογράφο να χρησιμοποιούν π.χ. το HuffYUV , για το οποίο αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα ότι είναι για προσωρινή αποθήκευση. Θα γίνω κουραστικός αλλά θα το γράψω άλλη μια: Το μέγεθος του βίντεο εξαρτάται από τον αισθητήρα της βιντεο-κάμερας. Για μια πολύ απλή κάμερα με αισθητήρα 5 ΜΒ 1 λεπτό ασυμπίεστο βίντεο είναι κοντά στα 60GB !! Αν υποθέσουμε ότι η ταινία έχει διάρκεια 120 λεπτά τότε συνολικά είναι 60 Χ120 = 7200 GB δηλαδή 7ΤΒ !! Και αυτό για ασυμπίεστο βίντεο από κάμερα της πλάκας των 5 megapixel!
> 
> 
> 
> Προφανώς η κωδικοποίηση των δύο ταινιών έχει γίνει απο διαφορετικά προγράμματα. Το κάθε πρόγραμμα αποθήκευσε τις πληροφορίες με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Και το MPEG4 και το AVC είναι συμπιέσεις. Κάθε μια με τα πλεονεκτήματα και τα μειονεκτήματά της. Η πρώτη ταινία είναι συμπιεσμένη κατά MPEG-4 η δεύτερη κατά AVC. Το να σου εξηγήσω ...με λεπτομέριες τι είναι κάθε μια σειρά από αυτά είναι πολύ ...χρονοβόρο. Ίσως κάποια στιγμή να γράψω κάτι για αυτά αλλά συγγνώμη τώρα δεν μπορώ...
> 
> *1* https://wiki.multimedia.cx/index.php?title=HuffYUV



WoW! Μιλαμε για τρελα μεγεθη για ταινιες. Νταξει αυτα ειναι πολυ προχο πραγματα που δεν τα συνανταμε καθημερινα.
Νομιζω οτι δεν προσεξες καλα τις ερωτησεις μου.. αλλα και αυτο που ειπες χρησιμο μου ειναι.. 
Κραταω σημειωσεις...[CHECK].

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Νομιζω οτι δεν προσεξες καλα τις ερωτησεις μου.. αλλα και αυτο που ειπες χρησιμο μου ειναι..



Εμμμ ... Νομίζω ότι τις πρόσεξα  :Smile:  Να γράψω λοιπόν τα ίδια που έγραψα και πριν αλλά με διαφορετικά λόγια. Όταν ένα πρόγραμμα κωδικοποιεί / συμπιέζει βίντεο αποθηκεύει σε ειδικό μέρος μέσα στο αρχείο και πληροφορίες. Αυτές τις πληροφορίες διαβάζει το MediaInfo. Ο τρόπος όμως που αποθηκεύονται αυτές οι πληροφορίες δεν είναι τυποποιημένος ( standard ). Κάθε πρόγραμμα έχει και μικρές παραλλαγές. Είναι προφανές ότι οι δυο ταινίες έχουν γραφτεί από διαφορετικά προγράμματα αφού και ο τρόπος παρουσίασης των πληροφοριών είναι διαφορετικός. Είναι ξεκάθαρο όμως ότι η πρώτη ταινία είναι συμπιεσμένη με το Xvid ( avi container πιθανόν; ) και η δεύτερη με V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC ( mkv container πιθανόν; ). Το ότι το MPEG-4 αναφέρεται σε ...διαφορετικά σημεία είναι είπαμε ...θέμα του προγράμματος που έγραψε αυτές τις πληροφορίες εκεί. Ουσιαστικά το MPEG-4 είναι μορφή συμπίεσης. Το αν αναφέρεται σαν format ή codec ή ...σπανακοτυρόπιτα δεν σημαίνει οτι κάθε φορά είναι και κάτι διαφορετικό!  :Tongue2:

----------


## Leonardo

> Προφανώς η κωδικοποίηση των δύο ταινιών έχει γίνει απο διαφορετικά προγράμματα. Το κάθε πρόγραμμα αποθήκευσε τις πληροφορίες με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Και το MPEG4 και το AVC είναι συμπιέσεις. Κάθε μια με τα πλεονεκτήματα και τα μειονεκτήματά της. Η πρώτη ταινία είναι συμπιεσμένη κατά MPEG-4 η δεύτερη κατά AVC. Το να σου εξηγήσω ...με λεπτομέριες τι είναι κάθε μια σειρά από αυτά είναι πολύ ...χρονοβόρο. Ίσως κάποια στιγμή να γράψω κάτι για αυτά αλλά συγγνώμη τώρα δεν μπορώ...



Ναι, αφου το MPEG-4 και το AVC ειναι συμπιεστές τοτε γιατι στην 1η λεει codec XVID στην 2η λεει  V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC.. Αυτα δεν ειναι συμπιεστες/κωδικοποιητες? (νομιζω πριν ειπες ειναι το ιδιο αυτα συμπιεστες/κωδικοποιητες). Αυτο ειναι που με μπερδευει...γιατι στην ουσια δειχνει στην καθε ταινια απο 2 codecs ενω κανονικα πρεπει να ειναι ΕΝΑΣ (Αναφερομαι στην 1η ταινια που λεει φορματ MPEG-4 και πιο κατω εχει αλλον συμπιεστη Xvid - Δηλαδη 2 συμπιεστες Mpeg4 & Xvid).

----------


## nepomuk

> (Αναφερομαι στην 1η ταινια που λεει φορματ MPEG-4 και πιο κατω εχει αλλον συμπιεστη Xvid - Δηλαδη 2 συμπιεστες Mpeg4 & Xvid).



DIVX = περιπου XVID = Mpeg4 .
Το xvid  ειναι η "ελευθερη " μορφη του  divx - χωρις royalties .
το bit rate ,παιζει σπουδαιο ρολο στην τελικη ποιοτητα και κανουμε συμβιβασμους
για να μην μας προκυπτει  μεγαλο μεγεθος αρχειου .
Η ποιοτητα  του αρχικου "ασυμπιεστου " βιντεο ειναι  το σπουδαιοτερο .
Σκουπιδια ΙΝ , Σκουπιδια OUT. 
Πχ  και την καλυτερη  τηλεοραση - μονιτορ να εχουμε  με τον σουπερ ντουπερ 
επεξεργαστη εικονοσηματος  δεν μπορει να κανει θαυματα  ..
αν βαλεις σκουπιδια , σκουπιδια  θα  δειξει .....
Δες Ηχο και ηχεια  , κακη - κακιστη ηχογραφηση  αναπαραγομενη στα
"καλυτερα" ηχεια   , θορυβο  θα  βγαλει .

Δες εδω για κατι παραπανω  : 
*Understanding bitrates in video files*http://help.encoding.com/knowledge-base/article/understanding-bitrates-in-video-files/

----------


## Ste7ios

Νομίζω δεν έχεις πει το σημαντικότερο. Τι ακριβώς θες να πετύχεις... Αν κατάλαβα σωστά απο τα συμφραζόμενα, θες να φτιάξεις μια ταινιοθήκη με τις ταινίες στη καλύτερη δυνατή ποιότητα.

Στην περίπτωση αυτή, αυτό που θα έκανα εγώ είναι να βρω τις ταινίες σε Blu-ray, π.χ. από κάποιο video club, και να τις ripάρω με ρυθμίσεις που θα πειράξουν σε ένα αποδεκτό για μένα επίπεδο την ποιότητα ώστε να φτάσουν σε ένα επίσης αποδεκτό μέγεθος για την τσέπη μου, σε ο,τι αφορά το κόστος σε αποθηκευτικά μέσα... (και την ανανέωση τους στο μέλλον, κάποια στιγμή θα βαρέσουν οι δίσκοι).

Οι ταινίες που βρίσκονται σε torrents στην πλειοψηφία τους είναι κατακρεουργημένες... Αυτές που είναι π.χ. στα 1080p στα 8-16 GiB είναι συνήθως ένας αποδεκτός συμβιβασμός, και όπως είπαμε πιο πριν δεν έχει νόημα να παίξεις με αυτά τα αρχεία, να τα μετατρέψεις σε κάτι άλλο. Θα βγει χειρότερο αποτέλεσμα...

Εξαρτάται βέβαια πάντα και απο το μέσο που χρησιμοποιείς. Άλλο μια τηλεόραση 40β, άλλο μια 50β+ και άλλο ένας προβολέας. Όσο ανεβαίνουν οι διαστάσεις τόσο ανεβαίνουν και οι απαιτήσεις για ποιότητα, όπως και η χρωματική απόδοση, αν υποστηρίζουν HDR ή όχι...

Αν θες την απόλυτη ποιότητα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα καλύτερο απο το Blu-ray.

Αν πάλι θες να παίξεις, H.264 & πια H.265 θεωρώ πως είναι μονόδρομος... Καταφέρνουν πολύ καλή συμπίεση και είναι συμβατά με όλα τα multimedia players... Τον ήχο μπορείς να το αφήσεις απήραχτο, π.χ. σε AC3 αν έχεις κάποιον πολυκάναλο ενισχυτή...

----------


## Leonardo

> DIVX = περιπου XVID = Mpeg4 .
> Το xvid  ειναι η "ελευθερη " μορφη του  divx - χωρις royalties .
> το bit rate ,παιζει σπουδαιο ρολο στην τελικη ποιοτητα και κανουμε συμβιβασμους
> για να μην μας προκυπτει  μεγαλο μεγεθος αρχειου .
> Η ποιοτητα  του αρχικου "ασυμπιεστου " βιντεο ειναι  το σπουδαιοτερο .
> Σκουπιδια ΙΝ , Σκουπιδια OUT. 
> Πχ  και την καλυτερη  τηλεοραση - μονιτορ να εχουμε  με τον σουπερ ντουπερ 
> επεξεργαστη εικονοσηματος  δεν μπορει να κανει θαυματα  ..
> αν βαλεις σκουπιδια , σκουπιδια  θα  δειξει .....
> ...



Φιλε, ξερω τι ειναι Bitrate πανω κατω αλλα θα ριξω μια ματια.. Ξες τι? Εγω ρωτησα γιατι ο AVC codec μπορει να χρησιμοποιει MPEG-4 στην συμπιεση/κωδικοποιηση και ο MPEG-4 να χρησιμοποιει Xvid ενω ο MPEG-4 ειναι απο μονος του codec και μπορει να κανει την δουλεια απο μονος του. Αυτο που γραφει στον MediaInfo Format -->MPEG-4 και στο Codec --> Xvid...? Αυτο με σκαλωνει! 
Επισης μου λες οτι μια ταινια δεν γινεται να μην συμπιεστει αν θελουμε να την αντιγραψουμε απο το δισκακι στο πισι μας, αλλα θα συμπιεστει σε μικρο ποσοστο...Ας πουμε οτι αυτη την ταινια που εχω ειναι REMUX στα 30γιγα. Αυτη για παραδειγμα ειναι ατοφια οπως μου ειχε πει ενα παιδι. Μου ειχε πει οτι απλα την κωδικοποιει χωρις να την συμπιεζει, απλα την παιρνει και την περναει στο πισι μετατρεποντας την σε ειδικη μορφη που το μπορει ο υπολογιστης να διαβαζει.. Αν και αυτο δεν το πιστευω, για να γινει ενα αρχειο πρεπει να συμπιεστει...σωστα??





> Νομίζω δεν έχεις πει το σημαντικότερο. Τι ακριβώς θες να πετύχεις... Αν κατάλαβα σωστά απο τα συμφραζόμενα, θες να φτιάξεις μια ταινιοθήκη με τις ταινίες στη καλύτερη δυνατή ποιότητα.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση αυτή, αυτό που θα έκανα εγώ είναι να βρω τις ταινίες σε Blu-ray, π.χ. από κάποιο video club, και να τις ripάρω με ρυθμίσεις που θα πειράξουν σε ένα αποδεκτό για μένα επίπεδο την ποιότητα ώστε να φτάσουν σε ένα επίσης αποδεκτό μέγεθος για την τσέπη μου, σε ο,τι αφορά το κόστος σε αποθηκευτικά μέσα... (και την ανανέωση τους στο μέλλον, κάποια στιγμή θα βαρέσουν οι δίσκοι).
> 
> Οι ταινίες που βρίσκονται σε torrents στην πλειοψηφία τους είναι κατακρεουργημένες... Αυτές που είναι π.χ. στα 1080p στα 8-16 GiB είναι συνήθως ένας αποδεκτός συμβιβασμός, και όπως είπαμε πιο πριν δεν έχει νόημα να παίξεις με αυτά τα αρχεία, να τα μετατρέψεις σε κάτι άλλο. Θα βγει χειρότερο αποτέλεσμα...
> 
> Εξαρτάται βέβαια πάντα και απο το μέσο που χρησιμοποιείς. Άλλο μια τηλεόραση 40β, άλλο μια 50β+ και άλλο ένας προβολέας. Όσο ανεβαίνουν οι διαστάσεις τόσο ανεβαίνουν και οι απαιτήσεις για ποιότητα, όπως και η χρωματική απόδοση, αν υποστηρίζουν HDR ή όχι...
> 
> Αν θες την απόλυτη ποιότητα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα καλύτερο απο το Blu-ray.
> ...



Στην πρωτη ερωτηση σου, ναι δεν ασχολουμε με επεξεργασια βιντεο, ουτε φωτογραφος ειμαι ή κινηματογραφιστης ή κατι τετοιο, απλα θελω να ξερω μερικες πληροφοριες οπως οταν πας να αγορασεις αυτοκινητο και πρεπει να ξες 2-3 πραγματα... και ποιος ξερει ισως ασχοληθω στο μελλον με αυτα.

Αυτο που λες το εκανα παλια, πιο μικρος οταν ημουν που νοικιαζα ταινιες απο σεβεν και αλλα κλαμπ, τις μετεφερα και μετα τις εκεγα σε δισκακι κατευθειαν, δεν τις κρατουσα σαν αρχειο AVI, MPEG etc...  Mε DVDShrink και FAB Platinum. Ηξερα να τα πειραζω αυτα πιο παλια, τωρα τα εχω ξεχασει δεν ασχολουμε. Τις κατεβαζω πλεον. Αυτο το παιδι μου εχει πει να κατεβαζω αυτες που ειναι σε μορφη REMUX γιατι αυτες ειναι αυτο που ειπες οτι εχουν δεχτει παρα πολυ λιγη συμπιεση εως καθολου (μηδαμινη). Βεβαια εχω βρει και αλλες blueray ταινιες που δεν ειναι αρχειο MKV αλλα ειναι σε μια αλλη μορφη με 200 files με λιγο παραπανω μεγεθος που μαλλον αυτες τις κατεβαζεις για να τις καψεις σε δισκακι κατευθειαν με ολα τα εξτρα. Αυτες ανηκουν στην κατηγορια MOVIES/ FULL BD. Αυτες βεβαια δεν μπορεις να τις παιξεις οπως ενα αρχειο MKV. 
Ειναι οι ιδιες ταινιες απλα η μια ειναι στην μορφη οπως ειναι μεσα στο δισκακι και στην αλλη περιπτωση ειναι μετατροπη σε MKV χωρις τα εξτρα! 

ΑΑΑ δεν θελω να εχω πολλες ταινιες μεσα σε αποθηκευτικο χωρο. Θελω ας πουμε να εχω εναν δισκο 2ΤΒ και ταινιες μονο Horror, Thriller...αντε και κανα δυο αλλες που μου αρεσουν, δηλαδη μονο αυτες που μου αρεσουν θελω να εχω, δυνατες ταινιες, αλλα θελω να τις εχω σε πολυ δυνατη ποιοτητα... Λιγες και καλες!  :Wink:

----------


## Ste7ios

H.264, MPEG-4 (part 10) και AVC είναι διαφορετικά ονόματα για το ίδιο video format.

Το Xvid codec χρησιμοποιεί το MPEG-4 video format. Ομοίως το XviD, DivX, DivX Pro, Apple QuickTime, Microsoft WMV, Google VP9, ο ενσωματωμένος H.264 decoder στην κάρτα γραφικών σου και δεν συμμαζεύεται... 

Γενικά video codec λέμε το λογισμικό ή κάποιο ψηφιακό κύκλωμα το οποίο συμπιέζει και αποσυμπιέζει video, σε κάποιο video format. Και εδώ υπάρχει ένα μπλέξιμο συνήθως, μια ταύτιση...

Ένα video format είναι μια προδιαγραφή και ένα codec η υλοποίηση της, και εδώ μπορεί να υπάρχουν πολύ μεγάλες αποκλείσεις... Μπορεί μια υλοποίηση να μην είναι πολύ καλή ή να μην υποστηρίζει όλα τα τμήματα της προδιαγραφής.

Στο Remux παίρνουμε π.χ. ένα Blu-Ray, αφαιρούμε το DRM και *αντιγράφουμε* μόνο τα streams που μας ενδιαφέρουν (πχ. video, πρωτότυπο ήχο, χωρίς τυχόν μεταγλωττίσεις, υπότιτλους, μενού κ.α. πρόσθετα..) για να γλιτώσουμε κάποιο χώρο μέσα σε κάποιο container όπως το mkv.

Τα stream αυτά είναι ήδη συμπιεσμένα μεH.262/MPEG-2 Part 2, ή H.264/MPEG-4 Part 10 (AVC), ή SMPTEVC-1. Από το 2007 περίπου χρησιμοποιούνται τα δύο τελευταία...

Προτείνω να ρίξεις μια ματιά στα παρακάτω. Πιστεύω θα λύσουν τις απορίες σου, σίγουρα τα λένε καλύτερα από μένα!  :Very Happy: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_codec
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_coding_format
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.264/MPEG-4_AVC

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ξες τι? Εγω ρωτησα γιατι ο AVC codec μπορει να χρησιμοποιει MPEG-4 στην συμπιεση/κωδικοποιηση και ο MPEG-4 να χρησιμοποιει Xvid ενω ο MPEG-4 ειναι απο μονος του codec και μπορει να κανει την δουλεια απο μονος του. Αυτο που γραφει στον MediaInfo Format -->MPEG-4 και στο Codec --> Xvid...? Αυτο!



Σου απάντησα ...δυο φορές.  :Smile:  Γύρνα πίσω και δες τα. Θα το γράψω και μια τρίτη φορά. Το τι αναφέρει το MediaInfo έχει να κάνει με το πρόγραμμα που έγραψε την ταινία. Μπορώ παραδείγματος χάρη να πάρω το FFmpeg που είναι open source να αλλάξω τον κώδικα και να το κάνω να καταχωρεί εκεί στις πληρροφορίες Codec ID: πίτσα-τοστ ! Φυσικά και δεν υπάρχει ...πίτσ-τοστ codec! Εσένα όμως θα σε προβληματίσει ιδιαίτερα από ότι φαίνεται!  :Tongue2: 




> Ας πουμε οτι αυτη την ταινια που εχω ειναι REMUX  στα 30γιγα. Αυτη για παραδειγμα ειναι ατοφια οπως μου ειχε πει ενα  παιδι. Μου ειχε πει οτι απλα την κωδικοποιει χωρις να την συμπιεζει,  απλα την παιρνει και την περναει στο πισι μετατρεποντας την σε ειδικη  μορφη που το μπορει ο υπολογιστης να διαβαζει.. Αν και αυτο δεν το  πιστευω, για να γινει ενα αρχειο πρεπει να συμπιεστει...σωστα??



Όχι δεν είναι ...ατόφια μια ταινία REMUX. Είναι ήδη κωδικοποιημένη / συμπιεσμένη!! Remux κυριολεκτικά σημαίνει επανένωση. Αν κάνεις rip ένα DVD θα έχεις μια σειρά από αρχεία VOB, IFO, BUP πιθανόν και διάφορα άλλα.  Remux σημαίνει να τα ενώσεις όλα αυτά σε ένα. Όταν όμως το κινηματογραφικό στούντιο έγραφε αυτά τα αρχεία στο DVD είχε ήδη συμπιέσει το βίντεο! Δεν είναι ασυμπίεστο ( ατόφιο ) βίντεο! Ξέχασες για τι μεγέθη μιλάμε; Το στούντιο πρέπει να ...χωρέσει αυτά τα τεράστια μεγέθη στο μέγεθος του DVD! Αυτό που προφανώς ήθελε να σου πει ο φίλος σου είναι ότι απλά με το remux ενώνεις τα πολλά αρχεία που υπάρχουν στο DVD χωρίς να τα επεξεργάζεσαι παραπάνω. Μπορείς επίσης να δεις αυτά τα αρχεία του DVD και χωρίς remux. Ένας από τους πιο δημοφιλής media pleyers το VLC παίζει μια χαρα VOB αρχεία. Το γιατί υπάρχουν ένα σωρό αρχεία εκεί στο DVD είναι άλλο ...ανέκδοτο. Να το πω και λίγο διαφορετικά. Κάνε rip ένα DVD. Θα έχεις δυο φακέλους: AUDIO_TS και VIDEO_TS. Δώσε αυτούς τους δυο φακέλους σε οποιονδήποτε και θα μπορεί να δει μια χαρά την ταινία. Για να μην δίνεις όμως δυο φακέλους με ένα σωρό αρχεία μέσα, το remux τα ενώνει σε ένα, τα πακετάρει σε ένα ωραίο περιτύλιγμα ( container avi, mov, mpg, mkv κτλ κτλ ) και έτσι έχεις τα αρχεία που ...διακινούνται στο κακό ιντερνε! Αν τώρα σε ενδιαφέρει και το τελικό μέγεθος, γιατί το bandwidth πληρώνεται όταν είσαι online τότε την συμπιέζεις κιόλας πριν την πακετάρεις, έστω με το MPEG-4. Ποιά συμπίεση και πόσο θα εφαρμόσεις είναι θέμα δικό σου. Έχω ήδη αναφέρει σε άλλη ανάρτηση ότι κάθε συμπίεση έχει τα αρνητικά και θετικά της.

Προσθήκη: Προτείνω να κάνεις αυτό που λέει ο *Ste7ios*

----------


## nepomuk

> ΑΑΑ δεν θελω να εχω πολλες ταινιες μεσα σε αποθηκευτικο χωρο. Θελω ας πουμε να εχω εναν δισκο 2ΤΒ και ταινιες μονο Horror, Thriller...αντε και κανα δυο αλλες που μου αρεσουν, δηλαδη μονο αυτες που μου αρεσουν θελω να εχω, δυνατες ταινιες, αλλα θελω να τις εχω σε πολυ δυνατη ποιοτητα... Λιγες και καλες!



Εφ'οσον  εισαι Σουπερ Χαιφιντελιστας στην εικονα , τοτε :
Πας δαγκωτο για  Uhd καταστασεις ,πχ  τλχ 4 γιγα σκληρο(ύς)  για οικονομια και άπλα  ,
φιλικο στο ριπαρισμα bluray Uhd - recorder   και σχετικο λογισμικο να  υπερνικαει το Cinavia.++
δες  εδω: https://deuhd.ru/  για  λεπτομερειες .
Απομενει το .. περιεχομενο   δηλ  δισκακια  uhd  για   ενοικιαση απο κοντινο  βιντεο κλαμπ
και σφαιρα για  ριπαρισμα που διαρκει ωρες .Αν εισαι και μερακλης  θα αγορασεις κιολας
μερικα πρωτοτυπα  που γουσταρεις ιδιαιτερα , ριπαρισμα κι αυτα   κοκ .
Ενα μηχανακι δικτυακο media player  φυσικα  uhd με το Kodi θα ηταν επισης χρησιμο.
Παντως για τον πολυ κοσμο και για  αρκετα χρονια ακομα  το full HD φαινεται "τελειο ".
Οι ταινιες  σε mkv μεγεθους  περι τα  10 giga  που καταβεζουμε  απο  τα    τορρεντς 
ειναι μια  χαρα  γι αυτο και τα βιντεο κλαμπ  σπανιζουν . 
Σε πολλες χωρες το κατεβασμα  ειναι παρανομο , αν γινεται με τορεντς  σε κυνηγανε και για
διακινηση  - τραφικινγκ  ...
Επομενως  οσο ακομα  στη χωρα μας  ισχυει  αυτο  το καθεστως  κατεβαζουμε  αβερτα  ...
γιατι δεν θα ειναι  για  παντα  ετσι .
Το Divx , xvid  mpeg4  κτλπ γινεται φανερο οτι ανηκουν στην ιστορια  ...
γιατι να ασχολουμαστε  ακομα ;  Παμε ολοταχως για 8Κ  στους  Ολυμπιακους του Τοκυο.
Μεχρι τοτε  δηλ  σε  2  χρονια  το  UHD 4k , εκτιμω  οτι θα ειναι προσιτο σε πολλους.
Ακομα και στη Σωρακωσταινα.

----------


## Ste7ios

Παντού απαγορεύεται, πρόκειται περί κλοπής πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. Απλά στο εξωτερικό που οι νόμοι τηρούνται κιόλας, το κυνηγάνε και δεν τολμάς ούτε να το σκεφτείς... Εδώ υπάρχουν ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις που έχει πέσει πρόστιμο, τουλάχιστον ελάχιστες γνωστές.

----------


## Leonardo

Συγνωμη ρε παιδια αν γινομαι κουραστικος, αλλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω την φιλοσοφια επειδη δεν εχω σπουδασει κατι που αφορα υπολογιστες, καμερες(βιντεο-φωτο) και καποιες εννοιες δεν τις καταλαβαινω.. Σταθηκα περισσοτερο σε αυτο απο το MediaInfo,  επειδη εκεινο με σκαλωσε...τιποτα παραπανω. 
Βασικα ισως στο μελλον θα μπορουσα να ασχοληθω ή να σπουδασω κατι που να εχει σχεση με κινηματογραφο(κινηματογραφιστης), οπτικοακουστικα, φωτογραφος ή οπως αλλιως λεγονται στα πανεπιστημια... Γι' αυτο γινομαι τοσο αναλυτικος, ρωταω και ξαναρωταω... 

Οσο για το ριπ του DVD  το ξερω παλια αντεγραφα και ξερω λιγα πραγματα οσον αναφορα τη διαδικασια... Ευχαριστω παιδια για το ενδιαφερον σας.. Πραγματικα ευχαριστω, για ολες τις απαντησεις που μου δωσατε!!
Βεβαια πιστευω οτι μεσα απο το γραψε γραψε δεν σου λυνονται ολες οι αποριες αλλα ενα μερος. Αυτα ή απο κοντα ή μεσω σκαιπ κλησης θα ηταν καλυτερα να στα εξηγει καποιος. Παιδια, ετσι πιστευω εγω!  :Smile:

----------


## Leonardo

*NEW EDIT 

*Παιδια, για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα, κανω edit εδω. 
Κατεβασα 2 ιδιες ταινιες. 
Η (Α) εχει τα χαρακτηριστικα αυτα:
*Video*ID: 1
Format: AVC
Format/Info: Advanced Video Codec
Format profile : High@L4.1
Format settings : CABAC / 5 Ref Frames
Format settings, CABAC: Yes
Format settings, RefFrames: 5 frames
Codec ID: V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC
Duration: 1 h 24 min
Bit rate : 8 496 kb/s
Width : 1 920 pixels
Height  : 800 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 2.40:1
Frame rate mode : Constant
Frame rate : 24.000 FPS
Color space: YUV
Chroma subsampling: 4:2:0
Bit depth: 8 bits
Scan type : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame): 0.230
Stream size : 4.99 GiB (91%)
Writing library: x264 core 155 r2901 7d0ff22
Forced: No


*Audio*
ID : 2
Format: DTS
Format/Info : Digital Theater Systems
Format profile: MA / Core
Codec ID: A_DTS
Duration : 51 min 7 s
Bit rate mode : Variable / Constant
Bit rate : 1 310 kb/s / 768 kb/s
Channel(s): 6 channels
Channel positions : Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE
Sampling rate : 48.0 kHz
Frame rate : 93.750 FPS (512 SPF)
Bit depth  : 16 bits
Compression mode: Lossless / Lossy
Stream size  : 479 MiB (9%)
Language : English
Default : No
Forced : No

και η (Β) αυτα:

*Video*
ID: 1
Format: AVC
Format/Info: Advanced Video Codec
Format profile : High@L4.1
Format settings: CABAC / 6 Ref Frames
Format settings, CABAC: Yes
Format settings, RefFrames : 6 frames
Codec ID: V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC
Duration: 1 h 24 min
Bit rate : 9 638 kb/s
Width : 1 920 pixels
Height: 800 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 2.40:1
Frame rate mode: Constant
Frame rate : 24.000 FPS
Color space: YUV
Chroma subsampling : 4:2:0
Bit depth : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame): 0.261
Stream size: 5.66 GiB (86%)
Writing : x264 core 155 r2901 7d0ff22
Default: Yes
Forced: No

*Audio*
ID : 2
Format: DTS
Format/nfo : Digital Theater Systems
Mode: 16
Format settings, Endianness : Big
Codec ID: A_DTS
Duration: 1 h 24 min
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate 1 509 kb/s
Channel(s) : 6 channels
Channel positions : Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE
Sampling rate: 48.0 kHz
Frame rate : 93.750 FPS (512 SPF)
Bit depth : 24 bits
Compression mode: Lossy
Stream size : 909 MiB (14%)
Language: English
Default : Yes
Forced : Yes

Τωρα... πως γινεται η (Α) να εχει μικροτερο bitrate απο τη (Β) και μικροτερο μεγεθος και αντι να ειναι χειροτερη απο την (Β), αυτη ειναι καλυτερη απο την (Β), που θεωτητικα η (Β) επρεπε να ειναι καλυτερη. Οταν παιζω την (Α) εχει πιο εντονη εικονα σε σχεση με τη (Β). Στη (Β) φαινεται ξεθωριασμενη.
Επισης, στη (Β) εκτος οτι φαινεται ξεθωριασμενη, υπαρχουν μερικα σημεια της ταινιας που η εικονα φαινεται θα το πω κατι σαν "τετραγωνακια" ξεθωριασμενα και αυτα
Ο ηχος μου ακουγεται ιδιος και στις 2.
Τι παιζει ? Τελικα ειναι μουφα αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα που δειχνει στο MediaInfo? Πως γινεται να ειναι καλυτερη η (Α), ενω η (Β) εχει μεγαλυτερο Bitrate ?
[Η (Α) ειναι .PROPER. και η (Β) απο το blueray disc ριπαρισμενη)...Δεν ξερω αν αυτο παιζει καποιο ρολο.
Περιμενω απαντηση...????

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Τωρα... πως γινεται η (Α) να εχει μικροτερο bitrate απο τη (Β) και μικροτερο μεγεθος και αντι να ειναι χειροτερη απο την (Β), αυτη ειναι καλυτερη απο την (Β), που θεωτητικα η (Β) επρεπε να ειναι καλυτερη. Οταν παιζω την (Α) εχει πιο εντονη εικονα σε σχεση με τη (Β). Στη (Β) φαινεται ξεθωριασμενη. Επισης, στη (Β) εκτος οτι φαινεται ξεθωριασμενη, υπαρχουν μερικα σημεια της ταινιας που η εικονα φαινεται θα το πω κατι σαν "τετραγωνακια" ξεθωριασμενα και αυτα
> Ο ηχος μου ακουγεται ιδιος και στις 2. Τι παιζει ? Τελικα ειναι μουφα αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα που δειχνει στο MediaInfo? Πως γινεται να ειναι καλυτερη η (Α), ενω η (Β) εχει μεγαλυτερο Bitrate ? [Η (Α) ειναι .PROPER. και η (Β) απο το blueray disc ριπαρισμενη)...Δεν ξερω αν αυτο παιζει καποιο ρολο. Περιμενω απαντηση...????



Μπορεί να είναι από διαφορετικό source ( πηγή ). Ο χαρακτηρισμός PROPER στην πρώτη απλά σημαίνει ότι είναι καλύτερη ποιότητα από κάποια προηγούμενη έκδοση όχι από νέα πηγή. Ο χαρακτηρισμός όμως BlueRay rip σημαίνει ότι είναι κόπια από δισκάκι. Τα χαρακτηριστικά με τα οποία έγινε το encoding είναι πρακτικά πανομοιότυπα άρα το αρχικό βίντεο ήταν διαφορετικό. Το δείχνουν εξάλου και τα tags! Για τα tags δες περισσότερα εδώ: https://sites.google.com/site/aiodvd...e-release-tags

----------


## Ste7ios

Επίσης παίζει ρόλο και ο encoder. Ακόμη και με τα ίδιες παράμετρους μπορεί να έχεις διαφορετικό αποτέλεσμα απο τον ένα στον άλλο. Δεν τα καταφέρνουν όλοι το ίδιο καλά...

----------


## mikemtb

Εγώ παντός δεν θα το ψειριζα τοοοσο πολύ.αν ήθελα να δω μια ταινία Ναι θα την κατέβαζα, αν ήθελα να την κρατήσω θα την αγόραζα. Απλά τα πράγματα. 😀😀

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Leonardo

@FreeEnergy --- Ναι, μαλλον η (Β) ειναι καλυτερη επειδη ισως εγινε ριπαρισμα απο το δισκακι, γιατι οταν την κατεβασα ειδα κιολας τη φωτο μεσα στο φακελο απο το δισκακι απο το οποιο εγινε ριπ. Παντως, το υποψιαζομουνα οτι αυτη η PROPER αν και μεγαλυτερο μπιτρειτ απο την αλλη θα ηταν πιο χαλια και το διαπιστωσα οταν κατεβασα την 2η.
Αυτη απο το δισκακι φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οτι εχει καλυτερη εικονα. Τα χρωματα εινια πιο εντονα και τα μαυρα σημεια εντονα οπως πρεπει να ειναι, οχι σαν την PROPER με ξεθωριασμενη εικονα στο βιντεο, χωρις καθολου ενταση... που ποιος ξερει απο που βρεθηκε την τελευταια φορα και την διορθωσαν... 
Γενικα, εχω διαβασει για τα tags των ταινιων, για το τι δηλωνει το καθενα ξεχωριστα. Εγω, γι' αυτο κατεβασα και την αλλη, επειδη το υποψιαζομουν οτι παιζει να εινια και καλυτερη απο την PROPER και τελικα ηταν!  :Smile: 

@Ste7ios --- Νομιζω χρησιμοποιησαν τον ιδιο encoder και οι 2. Απλα ισως εφτεγε το οτι ηταν απο διαφορετικες πηγες. Η PROPER να ηταν κατεβασμενη απο καπου, να την διορθωσαν και ξανα upload, γι' αυτο να ειχε τετοια εικονα (ξεθωριασμενη) και ας ειχε μεγαλυτερο μπιτρειτ απο την αλλη. Δεν ξερω...αυτο πιστευω πως εγινε.

@mikemtb --- Φιλε μου, το εχω πει οτι αν ειχα λευτα θα αγοραζα και blueray και δυνατο home cinema και μια καλη τηλεοραση και ενισχυτη και τα παντα. Φυσικα ενα - ενα καθε φορα. Αλλα προς το παρον λιγο δυσκολο να αγορασω blueray επειδη δεν διαθετω την οικονομικη διαθεση για αυτο και υπαρχουν αλλες προτεραιοτητες για την ωρα. Παντως να ξερεις οτι δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα να τις αγοραζω αυτες τις ταινιες που θελω να κρατησω. Ειμαι συλλεκτακιας και θα ηθελα να τις εχω σε θηκη καπου σε καποιο ραφι στο δωματιο μου.

----------

mikemtb (19-06-18)

----------


## Leonardo

*Edit:* Παιδια, τελικα η ταινια, η (Β) ηταν χωρις ηχο απο ενα σημειο και μετα και κολλουσε προς το τελος... μαλλον γι' αυτο εβρησκα την PROPER σχεδον παντου. 
Παρολα αυτα πιστευω οτι μια ταινια με υψηλοτερα χαρακτηριστικα μπορει να ειναι χειροτερη απο μια με χαμηλοτερα χαρακτηριστικα...δεν ξερω πως γινεται αυτο, αλλα 
πιστευω οτι μπορει να γινει. Θα ρωτησω καποιον κινηματογραφιστη ή καποιον ειδικο να μου εξηγησει. Ευτυχως, βρηκα την ταινια σε REMUX οποτε ολα κομπλε. Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας gyes!

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Παρολα αυτα πιστευω οτι μια ταινια με υψηλοτερα χαρακτηριστικα μπορει να ειναι χειροτερη απο μια με χαμηλοτερα χαρακτηριστικα...δεν ξερω πως γινεται αυτο, αλλα πιστευω οτι μπορει να γινει.



Αν η ταινία είναι από την ίδια πηγή ( source ) αυτό που λες είναι *αδύνατον*. Είναι παράλογο να λες ότι με περισσότερη πληροφορία ( μεγαλύτερο bitrate ) έχεις χειρότερη ποιότητα εικόνας. Φυσικά και από την άλλη πλευρά αν έχεις ήδη χάλια ποιότητα εικόνας ( άθλιο source ) όσο κι αν αυξήσεις το bitrate δεν πρόκειται "μαγικά" να διορθωθεί η ποιότητα της εικόνας. Να θυμάσαι ότι το τελικό αποτέλεσμα ( μετά την κωδικοποίηση ) εξαρτάται πάντα, πρώτα και κύρια, από την *ποιότητα του αρχικού σήματος*. Ερώτηση κατανόησης:

Έχουμε την ίδια ταινία σε δυο διαφορετικά rip:
CAMDVDrip
Τα χαρακτηριστικά των παραπάνω ταινιών είναι:
Για την CAM
bitrate 11.500ανάλυση 1280Χ720 ( HD 720p)Για την DVDrip
bitrate 9.000ανάλυση 1024X576 ( 16:9 )
Ποιά από τις δυο έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα εικόνας;

----------


## Leonardo

> Ερώτηση κατανόησης:
> 
> Έχουμε την ίδια ταινία σε δυο διαφορετικά rip:
> CAMDVDrip
> Τα χαρακτηριστικά των παραπάνω ταινιών είναι:
> Για την CAM
> bitrate 11.500ανάλυση 1280Χ720 ( HD 720p)Για την DVDrip
> bitrate 9.000ανάλυση 1024X576 ( 16:9 )
> Ποιά από τις δυο έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα εικόνας;



Η (1) θα εχει, λογικα, αν και δεν ξερω πως θα φαινεται απο CAM σε τοσο καλη αναλυση/ποιοτητα. 
Εχω ακουσει οτι μπορουν και τις πειραζουν τις ταινιες και εαν ειναι καποια χαμηλης ποιοτητας μπορουν να την κανουν να φαινεται καλυτερη απο οτι ειναι. Σιγουρα ομως, δεν ειναι οπως θα ηταν μια σε αυθεντικη αναλυση/ποιοτητα. Τωρα, προφανως, η ταινια που ειπα που κατεβασα και ειχε μικροτερο μπιτρειτ ηταν απο "Blueray" δισκακι...και γι' αυτο το λογο μαλλον, τις εβρισκα παντου σε PROPER επειδη ελειπε ο ηχος προς το τελος της ταινιας και κολλουσε. Ευτυχως, τη βρηκα σε REMUX...





> Αν η ταινία είναι από την ίδια πηγή ( source ) αυτό που λες είναι *αδύνατον. Είναι παράλογο να λες ότι με περισσότερη πληροφορία ( μεγαλύτερο bitrate ) έχεις χειρότερη ποιότητα εικόνας. Φυσικά και από την άλλη πλευρά αν έχεις ήδη χάλια ποιότητα εικόνας ( άθλιο source ) όσο κι αν αυξήσεις το bitrate δεν πρόκειται "μαγικά" να διορθωθεί η ποιότητα της εικόνας.*



Ισως να χρησιμοποιουν καποια φιλτρα, δηλαδη μια ταινια μπορει να βγει σε τελεια ποιοτητα απο την αρχικη πηγη της, με τελειο σημα και να την αλλαξουν χρησιμοποιοντας καποια φιλτρα ισως... και βγαινει πιο "χαλια" απο μια χαμηλοτερων προδιαγραφων?

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Η (1) θα εχει, λογικα, αν και δεν ξερω πως θα φαινεται απο CAM σε τοσο καλη αναλυση/ποιοτητα.







> Εχω ακουσει οτι μπορουν και τις πειραζουν τις ταινιες και εαν ειναι  καποια χαμηλης ποιοτητας μπορουν να την κανουν να φαινεται καλυτερη απο  οτι ειναι.







> Ισως να χρησιμοποιουν καποια φιλτρα, δηλαδη μια ταινια μπορει να βγει σε  τελεια ποιοτητα απο την αρχικη πηγη της, με τελειο σημα και να την  αλλαξουν χρησιμοποιοντας καποια φιλτρα ισως... και βγαινει πιο "χαλια"  απο μια χαμηλοτερων προδιαγραφων?



 

...............


Όχι. Αποκλείται! Με τίποτα! Η - 2 - είναι με τεράστια διαφορά καλύτερη. Καμία σχέση απολύτως!Δεν μπορεί με τίποτα μια ταινία κακής ποιότητας να γίνει ...καλύτερη. Τελεία. Απλώς καλύπτεις μερικά πράγματα και ...φαίνεται λίγο καλύτερη ( βλέπε και -3- παρακάτω)Ναι με κάποια φίλτρα μπορείς να καλύψεις ατέλειες αλλά ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να γίνει καλύτερη η ποιότητα της εικόνας. Αυτό το "χάλια" που λες ναι είναι δυνατόν να γίνει όταν το παρακάνεις με αυτά τα φίλτρα. Κανένας όμως δεν θα εφαρμόσει τέτοια φίλτρα όταν ήδη έχει ένα ποιοτικό rip ( DVDrip π.χ. όπως στην ..ερώτηση ). Τα φίλτρα τα βάζουν σε άθλια rips ( CAM π.χ. ) όπου η εικόνα είναι απλά άθλια από την αρχή μπας και φανεί λίγο καλύτερη.

Να επαναλάβω: *Από την ίδια πηγή ( source ) είναι φύση αδύνατον να έχεις καλύτερη ποιότητα εικόνας με χαμηλότερο bitrate.* Αν εσύ εφαρμόσεις ...φίλτρα ή κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι και για ποιό λόγο, τότε ναι μπορείς να ...καταστρέψεις την ποιότητα.

----------


## Leonardo

> ...............
> 
> 
> Όχι. Αποκλείται! Με τίποτα! Η - 2 - είναι με τεράστια διαφορά καλύτερη. Καμία σχέση απολύτως!Δεν μπορεί με τίποτα μια ταινία κακής ποιότητας να γίνει ...καλύτερη. Τελεία. Απλώς καλύπτεις μερικά πράγματα και ...φαίνεται λίγο καλύτερη ( βλέπε και -3- παρακάτω)Ναι με κάποια φίλτρα μπορείς να καλύψεις ατέλειες αλλά ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να γίνει καλύτερη η ποιότητα της εικόνας. Αυτό το "χάλια" που λες ναι είναι δυνατόν να γίνει όταν το παρακάνεις με αυτά τα φίλτρα. Κανένας όμως δεν θα εφαρμόσει τέτοια φίλτρα όταν ήδη έχει ένα ποιοτικό rip ( DVDrip π.χ. όπως στην ..ερώτηση ). Τα φίλτρα τα βάζουν σε άθλια rips ( CAM π.χ. ) όπου η εικόνα είναι απλά άθλια από την αρχή μπας και φανεί λίγο καλύτερη.
> 
> Να επαναλάβω: *Από την ίδια πηγή ( source ) είναι φύση αδύνατον να έχεις καλύτερη ποιότητα εικόνας με χαμηλότερο bitrate.* Αν εσύ εφαρμόσεις ...φίλτρα ή κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι και για ποιό λόγο, τότε ναι μπορείς να ...καταστρέψεις την ποιότητα.



Και σκεφτομουνα να πω το το "DVRip" αλλα λεω ας πω το "CAM" επειδη ειναι 720p. Πριν πεις οτιδηποτε, ξερω οτι αν καποιος τραβαει σε κινηματογραφο με καμερα υψηλης ευκρινειας, σιγουρα θα εχει κουνηματα, κεφαλια, φωνες θεατων, να ακουγεται ενα "βουυυυυ"(μια βαβουρα) και γενικα θα τραβαει απο αποσταση με μια μικρη καμερα προφανως χωρις να εχει υποστει σε επεξεργασια πριν το ανεβασμα. Αλλα εγω το σκεφτηκα με βαση την αναλυση "στα γρηγορα" και απαντησα τελειως κουτουρου, αλλα πιστεψε με ξερω ο καθε τιτλος ( DVDRip, CAM, HDTV, HDRip, BDRip, BRRip, 4K)...και για τα φιλτρα συμφωνω με αυτο που λες ( 2 - 3 ).

----------


## Leonardo

Update: Κατι παιζει με το Source της ταινιας γιατι και REMUX που κατεβασα παλι ειχε ψεγαδια καθολη τη διαρκεια της ταινιας, ενω η ταινια υποτιθεται ειναι καλη, με 28Mb/s (30Mb/s), 1920x1080p. στα 18GB. Και το brightness ειναι λιγο υψηλοτερο απο οσο χρειαζεται, νομιζω... Αλλα σε μαυρα σημεια εχει  αυτα τα ψεγαδια, σαν μυγακια, δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω... Πως γινεται τωρα αυτο, αφου εσυ ειπες και μονος σου οτι τα DVDRip, δηλαδη τα ριπ απο τα δισκακια ειναι καλυτερα απο τα WEBDL κτλ...
Πιστευω οτι φταιει ΡΠΎ η πηγη κατι εκει παιζει γιατι τα codecs και ολα αυτα ειναι ιδια...ε;;;;

----------


## Ste7ios

Τι εννοείς; Αν εννοείς π.χ. ότι όλα τα H.264 είναι ίδια, η απάντηση είναι θεωρητικά ναι, ακολουθούν την ίδια προδιαγραφή ή έστω τμήματα της. Στην πράξη όμως η μία υλοποίηση διαφέρει απο την άλλη, τόσο σε απόδοση όσο και σε ποιότητα.

Για παράδειγμα παλιότερα που ήθελα να δω κάποια videos σε ένα υπολογιστή με PowerPC G4, τα περισσότερα CODECS (& players) σερνόντουσαν, έχαναν frames κλπ. Το CODEC όμως της Core (επι πληρωμή) πήγαινε σφαίρα. Ομαλή αναπαραγωγή και χωρίς να βασανίζει το hardware. Ομοίως και με το encoding. 

Βασικό η πηγή μας να είναι στην καλύτερη δυνατή ποιότητα αλλά μετράει και η υλοποίηση του CODEC ειδικά στην ποιότητα του encoding. Μπορεί να έχεις παρατηρήσει για παράδειγμα σε κάποια ένα φρενάρισμα ανά κάποια frames...

Ο ψηφιακός κόσμος είναι γεμάτος από τέτοια παραδείγματα, π.χ. με τις ασυμβατότητες που συναντάμε ενώ θα έπρεπε να δουλεύουν όλα ρολόι...

Θα έλεγα δώσε περισσότερο βάση στο πως νιώθεις όταν ακούς και βλέπεις κάτι παρά στα ταμπελάκια. Στην τελική όλα αυτά βασίζονται στην στενή υποκειμενική αντίληψη των αισθητήριων μας (π.χ. βλέπε ψυχοακουστική).

Και τα WEBDL μπορούν να είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## Leonardo

@Ste7ios --- Κατεβασα την ιδια ταινια σε 1080p. -->PROPER - Blueray (με μικροτερο bitrate απο την PROPER αλλα καλυτερα μαυρα, πιο εντονα χρωματα και οχι ξεθωριασμενα με ψεγαδια, αλλα με προβλημα στον ηχο προς το τελος της ταινιας) - REMUX (σε REMUX περιμενα να ειναι οσο γινεται καλυτερη απο τις υπολοιπες, αλλα μου φανηκε η ιδια σε χρωματα και ψεγαδια και ξεθωριασμενα μαυρα το ιδιο με την PROPER).
Τελικα, μου λες οτι οκ οι codecs ειναι ιδιοι, αλλα το τελικο αποτελεσμα το βλεπεις σε θεωρια στο MediaInfo, αλλα οταν την βαλεις να παιξει βλεπεις ή καλη ποιοτητα βιντεο με μια χαμηλωτερων bitrate π.χ μια REMUX με 30Mb/s με μια των 15 ή χαμηλοτερο, δεν υπαρχει τεραστια διαφορ(ισως φταιει οτι τις βλεπω στο PC μου) ή βγαινει ελαττωματικη...
Ναι οσο για τα WEBDL δεν διαφωνω σε αυτο που λες...
Γι'αυτο και τη διεγραψα μολις το παρατηρησα...τσαμπα θα επιανε 18γιγα για πλακα.
Οσο για τις πηγες που λες...ολες που κατεβαζω υπαρχει νομιζω proof λεγεται, μια φωτο απο το δισκακι απο τον uploader. Οποτε σε αυτη τη περιπτωση ισως να εφταιγε το PC, αλλα, ισως και ο κατασκευαστικη εταιρια να την "περασε" μεσα ετσι ή ο υπευθυνος μονταζ της παραγωγης να την δημιουργησε ετσι με ψεγαδια... (ή μηπως λεω μ.....ς);;;;;

----------


## Ste7ios

Το μέγεθος της οθόνης ασφαλώς και παίζει ρόλο. Όσο μεγαλώνει το μέγεθος της οθόνης τόσο αυξάνουν και οι απαιτήσεις. Artifacts που φαίνονται, ή άλλες ατέλειες που ενοχλούν σε μια 50άρα οθόνη ή σε ένα προβολέα, σε μια μικρή οθόνη μπορεί να μην γίνουν ποτέ αντιληπτά. Το ότι τα βλέπεις στο PC σου μάλλον κρύβει πράγματα παρά φανερώνει...

Για τα άλλα που λες τώρα για την ταινία τι να σου πούμε...

----------


## Leonardo

@Ste7ios --- Νταξει, δεν θα κατσω να το ψαξω και τοσο πολυ, σιγουρα, ετυχε τωρα και ρωτησα. 
Αν τυχει στο μελλον να βρεθω με κινηματογραφιστες, φωτογραφους και ειδικους στο video editing σιγουρα θα μου εξηγησουν αναλυτικα τα παντα, πανω σε αυτα... 
BTW thanks!

----------

